# Leaky Steam Pipe with Fogger?



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Has anyone made PVC piping where the fog sprays out like leaky steam pipes? I need to make something along those lines, but obviously I don't want to deal with pressurization.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Take a look at this thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=22923&highlight=steam+pipe


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I have not done that before but it could work. However, if it's used inside then I'd imagine the fog would fill the room to a point where it would be annoying. I personally don't use foggers inside. How about a steamer device of some sort?


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

there is a super fast dissipating fog by Froggy's fog that I would suggest here. If you are going to do it, you will need the fog to dissapear as fast as it is made so you do not have build up. 

If you do not have a straight shot from the fog machine to the end of the leaky pipe, you may want to incorporate a duct fan (about 20 dollars at home depot) so it helps move the air through the pipe to where it needs to be.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

austenandrews said:


> Has anyone made PVC piping where the fog sprays out like leaky steam pipes?


Yeah...but not on purpose. :biggrineton:


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

ouizul1 said:


> Yeah...but not on purpose. :biggrineton:


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
I can relate!


----------



## Mooch (Oct 29, 2005)

We did this last year and it worked great. We drilled holes where we wanted the steam to come out and a couple gashes also. It was used in the haunt so we used the quick dissipating fog and had no problem. Of course we just pumped fog through it as a group was coming into the room. Experimented with a fan to push fog thru but found it worked best without it. Going to use it again this year cause it was such a neat effect.


----------



## PoCo Hauntgal (Sep 14, 2011)

*steam pipes*

Just saw this in a Spirit store in Langley B.C. Don't know if all the stores have the same display but it was pretty cool. A fog machine was hooked up at one end and there were small holes drilled randomly in sections of pvc pipe. The noise from the fog machine itself really added to the feeling of steam bursting through the holes.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

So I finally got around to experimenting with pumping fog into PVC piping. It looks pretty good to drill holes near the joint and have steam spray out. I also like the way to fog thickens after an uphill run. Alas I'm using Froggy's normal fog juice, so it's not quick-dissipating. I may have to run a fan to vent my enclosed space (though the eventual exit pipes are exterior).

I do have some questions though. Two things I noticed were heat buildup and condensation inside the pipes. Will they be a problem? How do you deal with them? I suspect any heat issue will mostly happen at the fog machine itself. There was definitely condensation in the pipes after a few short runs. Should I expect a whole system of pipes to be filled with stinky water after a few hours?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Like any compressor, your fogger is just pulling the moisture from the air, for most haunters, they tend to run pipes from their fogger to cool the fog down by surrounding it with either refrigeration unit or an ice bath. 
If you really think the moisture will be an issue, then add a T and a valve at low spots so that you can drain off the excess moisture without having to disassemble everything every time you need to drain it.

As far as needing fans to make it dissipate I think you will find that people passing through the room or area will be taking quite a bit of it out with them, maybe more than you want. You might try running the room and having a group pass through like they were TOTs, have them pass through a few times so that you can see what the actual working dissipation would/will be.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I found drilling very small holes gave a nice leaky spray effect. Not as good as the crack where a pipe actually broke and I mostly-fixed it with JB Weld.

No heat issues. We'll see what kind of condensation gathered in the low spots when I dismantle things tomorrow or the next day.


----------

